# Holy Grail MAC products



## KweenCampos (Dec 26, 2017)

Hubby got me a gift card to Mac. Although I do have a few things I know for sure I want and I’m saving part of it for the Aaliyah collection this summer.

I’d like to ask what are your MAC holy grail products? Would you recommend any of their mascaras to me?


----------



## PrettyTwisted (Dec 26, 2017)

I’m saving for Aaliyah too lol, actually Aaliyah was a big MAC fan so I’m guessing there will be some holy grail products in her collection!





Honestly I wouldn’t necessarily recommend MAC mascara lol



Holy Grail MAC is 
lipstick, highlighters, blush, studio concealer


----------



## jennymay (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh your so lucky x


----------



## LadyBug13 (Dec 28, 2017)

You're so lucky! 

I'm also looking forward to the Aaliyah collection. 

I'm testing out MAC's Upward Lash and Zoom Lash mascaras. They're ok. I think the best way to test out MAC's mascaras is to choose them as samples when you place an online order. 

Anywho, some of my HG MAC products are the Face and Body foundation, Clense Off Oil and Fix+. F&B is water based and light coverage.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Dec 28, 2017)

Mac Faux lipstick has become a HG lipstick for me. I only discovered it last year but it is fantastic with darker eye makeup. Definitely check it out!


----------



## AngelBrit (Nov 20, 2018)

Prep + Prime for Lips. This stuff makes lips so smooth without affecting the finish.


----------

